# Carpet Cleaning



## wesley9k2 (Dec 25, 2008)

hello this is stacy. i have a very old, very valuable antuque oriental carpet (plus a few other less valuable & less old ones) that is in need of both cleaning and some restoration work, can anyone recommend a reliable place to do it?(Los Angeles and surrounding areas)


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 25, 2008)

Welcome Wesley:
I know of one place that used to be in Dalton, GA; however, I'm not sure its still there. It would be out of your reach anyway. Sorry, we can't be of more help.
Glenn


----------



## mluciano (Jan 25, 2009)

It is always good to go to places that are reccomende by a friend/relative in your area, I'm afraid that you need an excellent person to take care of your precious carpets.


----------

